# What are the advantages and disadvantages of different tropical countries?



## Aloysius

I would like to know the advantages and disadvantages of different tropical countries such as Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines, Ecuador, Panama, etc


----------



## JCBB

The cost of living is much lower for most of these countries but you need to be one who welcomes the sun because you will get a lot of that!  

Culture shock and langauge barrier is another factor you might need to consider but that can be easily overcome.


----------



## Nemo.

Malaysia is twice as expensive as Thailand but food better. Jobs harder to get but can own land. Malaysia more politically stable and more varied and cuter women (!). Malaysians speak good English whereas Thais don't and Malay is easier to learn than Thai.

Phillipines per my ex uncle in law is a dirty horrible nightmare but cheap! Some parts prone to civil war (as is southern thailand). Manu fillipnos travel to Thailand and Malaysia for jobs. That's says it all!

Cambodia is cheap but less well developed. Food bland. Nice for travel

Indonesia is varied. Less well developed and food is awful mostly. Too bland. Jakarta is mossy heaven! English weaker than Malaysia but better than Thailand. Great nightlife though! Traffic from hell...

It really depends on ones taste!


----------

